# Mountain Goat Black Pepperberry Ipa



## piraterum (19/4/12)

Anyone keen to try this one?


http://craftypint.com/beer/beer/mountain-g...epperberry-ipa/


First we had Imperial IPA's aka Double IPA's aka 2IPA's.... now are Black IPA's becoming the hottest thing in the craft brewing scene? :beerbang:


----------



## chunckious (19/4/12)

BIPA's are the business.


----------



## milestron (19/5/12)

Had this one last night - it is amazing, def give it a crack. I was actually just about to see if anyone had ideas on a recipe. Had it out at Helveticas (Perth) with a few mates who are also beer geeks, everyone rated it. The only other BIPA I've tried otherwise was Koindas which was also excellent.


----------



## Where's Jim? (19/5/12)

I was thinking about posting a topic about this beer. Good to see someone else already has  
Absolutely brilliant; on tap and out of the bottle. Safe to say it will be one of my favourites for this year.

I would definitely be keen to hear some guesstimates at a recipe for this. I took the Mountain Goat tour the other night and black/midnight wheat was mentioned as an ingredient... that's as far as I've gotten with it :unsure:

EDIT: worth mentioning that this was a collaboration brew with Mikkel Borg Bjergs of Mikkeller


----------



## black_labb (19/5/12)

Enjoyed one a week ago, very nice.


----------



## bconnery (19/5/12)

I enjoyed it immensely. 
I imagine the grain bill isn't too far removed from their Crossbreed Black Goat with Thornbridge. There's a good thread floating around here about that. Adjust for the different hops (if they are different anyway, they list them on the bottle of the Gypsy and the Goat) and decide when and how much pepperberry and away you go


----------



## hsb (19/5/12)

Just about to pop my first one of these open. :icon_cheers:


----------



## itmechanic (19/5/12)

Tried this tonight, very impressed, the pepperberry is subtle but really adds complexity. Another top effort from the boys at Mountain Goat.


----------



## Phoney (19/5/12)

My local bottle-o currently has the Mountain Goat Rye IPA in stock and it is :icon_drool2: .... even at $11 for a 700mL bottle.

Keen to find this one!


----------



## Brew Matt (20/5/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> My local bottle-o currently has the Mountain Goat Rye IPA in stock and it is :icon_drool2: .... even at $11 for a 700mL bottle.
> 
> Keen to find this one!



Would also like to track down the Pepperberry IPA - if anyone can assist with a stockist list would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hsb (20/5/12)

Only had the one, last night. Found it interesting, complex flavours and all but, to be honest, I spent the whole glass thinking. "WTH is this barrage of tastes."
Couldn't really find a flavour profile to latch onto, tasted a 'bit weird' to me. My failing possibly. All for new and interesting beers but will be onto the next one for me.


----------



## manticle (20/5/12)

Also had one tonight. Straight out of the fridge at the local so a bit cold.

I'm also less exuberant than most about the new Black IPA craze that seems to be hitting AU craft brew.

WOW!

AN IPA???? WITH A US TWIST!!!????


AND IT'S DARK????

I FEEL LIKE I'VE TAKEN ACID!!!!!

Nonetheless, I found it a decently balanced, bitter, fruity, hoppy beer that worked as a beer and that's all I need. I imagined I could taste pepperberry. $20 a longneck was fun but it's limited edition and I could have picked something else.

Good beer, whatever the wank around the style. I'd rather more choices than less and more good beer than bad. This was good.


----------



## Brad Churchill (20/5/12)

Yeah just finished a bottle of this myself.

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Nicely balanced. I let it warm up a bit before I poured it and it seemed to get better as it warmed further in the glass. The pepperberry blended in nice with the malt flavours and it ended on a nice moreish bitterness. Thinking back I reckon I enjoyed it more than the rye IPA.

I would say don't drink this one too cold as with most bigger beers or you will only realise half of what it has to offer.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (29/5/12)

I REALLY like this beer.


----------



## malt_shovel (20/7/12)

Cracking beer for my tastes.
Anyone played around with a recipe for this they care to share?
Very low roasr profile so guessing some carafa special type malts. Haven't used midnight wheat that was mentioned previously so any experience on percentage and flavour profile appreciated.
Cheers


----------

